# 15 Gallon Erio Garden Tank with Seiryu Stones NEW PICS 02/18/13



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Well it's been a while since I've posted anything lately regarding my tank journal, BUT here is the NEW incarnate specs !

*Tank Specs:*
1 - Standard 15 gallon tank

*Lighting:*
1 - 24W Hagen Glo T5HO with a Geismann 6000K Aquaflora bulb
Photoperiod: 8 hours

*CO2:*
Milwaukee 957 CO2 Regulator on a 5lb tank
Diffused through an UP Aqua CO2 Atomizer
Rate: 2 Bubbles every 3 seconds when lights are on

*Filtration:*
1 - Eheim Ecco 2232

*Substrate:*
1 Bag ADA Amazonia (NEW)

*Hardscape:*
Seiryu Stone

*Fertilzation Method:*
Supplied by substrate
***No water column Micro/Macro until the ADA settles 

*Flora:*
Pogostemon helferi - Downoi
Pogostemon erectus
*Tonina sp 'Goias' added 9/28/11* *REMOVED*
Tonina sp 'Manaus '*REMOVED*
Proserpinaca palustris - Mermaid Weed
Ranunculus inundatas B]REMOVED[/B]
Staurogyne repens
Blyxa japonica
Eriocaulon sp. 'Blood Vomit' *DIED*
Eriocaulon sp. 'Goias'
Eriocaulon sp. 'China'
Eriocaulon sp. 'Small Taco' *DIED*
Eriocaulon sp. 'Sulawesi' *BARELY HOLDING ON*
Eriocaulon sp. (???)

And now for a few pics of the tank:

*Left side:*










*Left front:*










*Centre front:*










*Right front:*










*Full tank front:*



















*Top left:*










*Top:*



















Thanks for looking !

Stuart


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

algae beater said:


> pics or it didn't happen :d


lol.... +1


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> pics or it didn't happen





teija said:


> lol.... +1


Pics are up


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

i can see the tank really cleared, whats your ammonia at today?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It's gone down from 2ppm to 1 ppm, SOOOO..... it's coming down nicely !


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

1 ppm in less that 24 hours aint bad


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> 1 ppm in less that 24 hours aint bad


Damn sweet..... thanks to some fine German chemistry !


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

japanese / german 

Japerman?


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Some lovely greenery starting there! 
Can you fix my Biocube to look like that? hehe


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good Stuart...


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

teija said:


> Some lovely greenery starting there!
> Can you fix my Biocube to look like that? hehe


If you lived in the city, I might be tempted by cash...... LOL.



Adz1 said:


> looking good Stuart...


Thanks Adrian. Let's hope it continues to cycle quickly and i don't experience a rogue bacteria outbreak ,



Pamelajo said:


> looks great!


Thanks Pam. I'm hoping to grow out Tonina and Pogostemon erectus in this tank.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Added 1 stem Tonina sp 'Manaus' and a few more stems of Tonina sp ' Goias' on September 28th. Ammonia is now at .5ppm and Nitrite is still 0. 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll letcha know if i get any more german products for you to try out. the water clarifier is pretty sweet though


to get rid of that ammonia add the bacteria to a bit of tank water mixed with the water clarifier. this provides the bacteria with a substrate to multiply on rapidly. let that mixture sit an mix for about 10 minutes THEN add it to the tank.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> I'll letcha know if i get any more german products for you to try out. the water clarifier is pretty sweet though
> 
> to get rid of that ammonia add the bacteria to a bit of tank water mixed with the water clarifier. this provides the bacteria with a substrate to multiply on rapidly. let that mixture sit an mix for about 10 minutes THEN add it to the tank.


So add 2 drops of bacteria (not starter bacteria) and .6ml water clarifier, and that should take care of it?

Once the 15 settles, I will redo my Iwagumi with some additional soil and test it on that tank.

Thanks again Kevin.

Stuart


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, you can repeat that daily until NH3/4 disappears 

the bacteria need substrate to grow on so the clarifier and its ultra fine granule provide that ... so the ammonia fuels their proliferation until the stuff flocculates and is filtered out. use the B part 'food' as directed 2/3 times per week.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

where you get them seiryu stones?!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> where you get them seiryu stones?!


They were very hard to source AND I've been sworn to secrecy ! I took a blood oath . My lips are sealed!

Stuart


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

awesome looking tank as always stuart bravo


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

stonedaquarium said:


> awesome looking tank as always stuart bravo


Thanks Stone. I'm getting some Erio melt though ! Although, I'm not getting any crazy bacteria blooms this time !



Tazzy_toon said:


> Very nice!


Thanks Tazzy_toon! I hope the plants start taking off soon.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

New Pics as of today....... !

(I apologize for the poor pics)
































































Thanks for looking !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful, as always, Stuart! This is quite a project! Is this the 15 gallon that used to have a billion blue pearl shrimp in it? 

What did "blood vomit" look like before it died? I've never heard of that plant and it's not the sort of thing you want to say out loud in front of a gorgeous tank like that... "Oh, there's quite a lot of blood vomit in my tank these days..."


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Beautiful, as always, Stuart! This is quite a project! Is this the 15 gallon that used to have a billion blue pearl shrimp in it?
> 
> What did "blood vomit" look like before it died? I've never heard of that plant and it's not the sort of thing you want to say out loud in front of a gorgeous tank like that... "Oh, there's quite a lot of blood vomit in my tank these days..."


It is the old Blue Pearl tank. This is Erio 'Blood Vomit' (the photo is not mine).










Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Blood vomit is a truly beautiful plant, and so undeserving of the name. Looks like a shrimp vacation to me. 

It's too bad that your blood vomit didn't take. Are you going to try it again?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hey stuart looks like you got the blyxa factory growing there eh...


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

About time!!!!!! Stuart, I just LOVE seeing pics of your tank. Every time I see you post plants for sale, I try to imagine what the tank looks like because everything is always so healthy. Thanks for posting; I really enjoyed seeing the tank


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Blood vomit is a truly beautiful plant, and so undeserving of the name. Looks like a shrimp vacation to me.
> 
> It's too bad that your blood vomit didn't take. Are you going to try it again?


I'll be getting more someday soon !



stonedaquarium said:


> hey stuart looks like you got the blyxa factory growing there eh...


I have 2 Blyxa factories at the moment !



-N/A- said:


> About time!!!!!! Stuart, I just LOVE seeing pics of your tank. Every time I see you post plants for sale, I try to imagine what the tank looks like because everything is always so healthy. Thanks for posting; I really enjoyed seeing the tank


Now if Frank would post the pics he took, I'd be happy.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice Stuart! But all your tanks are so full of life & they are great photos!!!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful tank stuart! You should keep more of these journals going! you've got some of the nicest small tanks i've ever seen!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, Mike - that's EXACTLY what I wanted to say


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Stuart, how does that pogostemon (?) compare to the other kind of pogostemon that I got from you a year or two ago? (p. stellatus, maybe?) That is my favourite aquarium plant, I think, and it is so easy to grow. Do you think that your current kind needs more light? Or do you think it would work in my tanks....?

<why am I asking? oh, no reason at all, nope, it has nothing to do with your regular clipping sales...>


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

thefishwife said:


> Very nice Stuart! But all your tanks are so full of life & they are great photos!!!


Thanks Kim. My tanks have become less maintenance over the year (mainly because I am doing less maintenance>slower growing plants>less trimming>less pictures.....).



monkE said:


> beautiful tank stuart! You should keep more of these journals going! you've got some of the nicest small tanks i've ever seen!


.....and I look at my tanks and I see only what's wrong with them.... DOH! Thanks Mike!



-N/A- said:


> Thanks, Mike - that's EXACTLY what I wanted to say


Shelly.... I've just narrowed it down to a select few plants with good equipment and A LOT of trial and error. AND I have learned most of what I know through others on this forum !



Morainy said:


> Stuart, how does that pogostemon (?) compare to the other kind of pogostemon that I got from you a year or two ago? (p. stellatus, maybe?) That is my favourite aquarium plant, I think, and it is so easy to grow. Do you think that your current kind needs more light? Or do you think it would work in my tanks....?
> 
> <why am I asking? oh, no reason at all, nope, it has nothing to do with your regular clipping sales...>


Maureen. Pogostemon erectus is a more demanding plant than P. stellatus. I believe Aquariums West once had it growing in a non-CO2 Fluval Ebi. SO it should be fine in your Aquastyle or Ebi !

Let me know when you want to come by for some samples to take home.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few more pics of the tank's evelotion since Jan 2012. I hope you enjoy (and pardon my pathetic photography skills).













































































































Thanks for looking !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

looking gorgeous as always stuart!! 

when are you going to get your C. affinis back?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> looking gorgeous as always stuart!!
> 
> when are you going to get your C. affinis back?


Next time you're out this way let me know ! From what I hear.... it might be a while.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

who've you been talking to ?


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good and I think you will need to do trim this week....the Bylaxia is so thick and bushy!:bigsmile:


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> who've you been talking to ?


I think his name is Kevin ! Or maybe Rob ratted you out too!



lotus said:


> Looking good and I think you will need to do trim this week....the Bylaxia is so thick and bushy!:bigsmile:


The funny thing is, I just did a trim of Blyxa a couple weeks ago. I'm really liking the Downoi sizing too (it's jumbo sized). I've started to like this tank again !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

As always, your tank is gorgeous and looks alive. It looks much bigger than 15 gallons. The stand is also very attractive and goes well with the tank.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good buddy the mermaid weed is so thick, i couldnt keep downoi too long as my crs got hungry and ate it....


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

great looking tank stuart!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It been a number of months since my last update and I've been busy with a little one coming ANY day now. The guppies in this tank are taking over. The downoi is growing nicely since I started dosing Equilibrium and discontinued the R/O Right. SO... here are some newer pics since my last update.























































Thanks for looking.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was wondering about that. I dose Equilibrium and my Downoi is growing really well in the little cube. Too bad my Erio is getting too big for that little tank. It takes up almost 1/5 of the tank. I really like your needle leaf like Erios (at least I think those are Erios). What type is that? I also like the look of that Mermaid weed. Sigh..I guess I should have bit the bullet and bought a bigger ADA tank. That always seems to plague me, too small a tank.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice tank buddy


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice! I've been waiting for your updates. Looks like Downoi likes water hardness. Mine's at GH 5 and they seem to be doing ok. Mental note  That P. Erectus is pretty bushy


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I was wondering about that. I dose Equilibrium and my Downoi is growing really well in the little cube. Too bad my Erio is getting too big for that little tank. It takes up almost 1/5 of the tank. I really like your needle leaf like Erios (at least I think those are Erios). What type is that? I also like the look of that Mermaid weed. Sigh..I guess I should have bit the bullet and bought a bigger ADA tank. That always seems to plague me, too small a tank.


Hey Gary.

You may be refering to the Blyxa japonica or Pogostemon erectus. The only remaining erio is the big Erio 'Goias' (which is actually a different species mis-identified). My Downoi no longer gets whitish (which was most probably a calcium/magnesium deficiency).



Bien Lim said:


> very nice tank buddy


Thanks Bien.

I'm still getting a bit of BBA so I added an AC50 HOB and turned up the the CO2 (hopefully that fixes it ).



Reckon said:


> Nice! I've been waiting for your updates. Looks like Downoi likes water hardness. Mine's at GH 5 and they seem to be doing ok. Mental note  That P. Erectus is pretty bushy


I've got a fair bit of P. erectus right now. Some is actually included in my small plant package I currently have for sale.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Hey Gary.
> 
> You may be refering to the Blyxa japonica or Pogostemon erectus. The only remaining erio is the big Erio 'Goias' (which is actually a different species mis-identified). My Downoi no longer gets whitish (which was most probably a calcium/magnesium deficiency).





CRS Fan said:


>


Not the Blyxa japonica. I think it's the Pogostemon erectus. 4th picture down in the series (I reposted here). Nice looking plant, unfortunately a bit too big for my ADA cube, once again. I'm trying to resist starting a bigger CO2 injected tank though....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Not the Blyxa japonica. I think it's the Pogostemon erectus. 4th picture down in the series (I reposted here). Nice looking plant, unfortunately a bit too big for my ADA cube, once again. I'm trying to resist starting a bigger CO2 injected tank though....


Pogostemon erectus is an awesome plant that would look perfect in your ADA cube.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm...thanks Stuart. I'll have to think on that. might have to rid myself of some plants and get some from you at some point.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I've been busy lately with my son being born on January 6th, so I had to rescape the tank after months of neglect. Here are a few pics of what the tank looks like today. Enjoy !























































Thanks for looking!

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've added a few more plants including the coveted 'mini rose moss' and some mini pelia.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Tank still looks great. Should be a beauty once it starts filling in. What type of moss/fissidens is that in the last pic?

Congrats on being a dad! perhaps in time you'll have a little aquascaping helper


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

trout said:


> Tank still looks great. Should be a beauty once it starts filling in. What type of moss/fissidens is that in the last pic?
> 
> Congrats on being a dad! perhaps in time you'll have a little aquascaping helper


Thanks for the well wishes on my son's birth. The moss in question is Willow Moss. I hope it fills in nicely too !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey Stuart, how much were those stones per lb?

They look like the kind of rock I'd like to add to my 180g tank but because I need to do some decent rock structures/cave systems for my Africans, I need quite a few. In other words if they're pricey I won't bother lol


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Sidius said:


> Hey Stuart, how much were those stones per lb?
> 
> They look like the kind of rock I'd like to add to my 180g tank but because I need to do some decent rock structures/cave systems for my Africans, I need quite a few. In other words if they're pricey I won't bother lol


I paid for them by the each $2/$5/$10 depending on the size. The store I found them at has moved. They weren't cheap.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome tank Stuart.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I cant grow mermaid weed like that, mine is always skinny. Whats your secret? How long r u off work for?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> Awesome tank Stuart.


Thanks..... Crimper. Now I hope it stays relatively algae free.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> I cant grow mermaid weed like that, mine is always skinny. Whats your secret? How long r u off work for?


No secret at all, Bien. I think it's just dumb luck. I'm back to work on Thursday.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's my tank as of tonight....... HELP!











And the reason my tank is suffering in silence.....



But I love him dearly &#128515;.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I was wondering where you went Stu  Tank looks great! :bigsmile:


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

lol…they eat a lot of time eh!! How old is he now? Logan is 20 months now!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Kody is 17 months today and definitely worth every penny.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh my! Just wait till Kody is old enough to tell his daddy to clean the fish tank


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wait until he is 14 and tells his father.."yo dad, seems your plants are getting a little out of hand and you have some algae growing on the end glass...get on it dad!"


----------

